
Understanding Comics (free Sample) by Scott McCloud. Must Read for UI Designers - sova
https://www.nonforum.com/?nfid=9174
======
Malic
The article is behind a login to a private forum - but I can imagine what the
discussion might be like.

I have been recommending this book for web design professionals for years.
Understanding that comics (in the BIG view, as McCloud has describes it) have
something to teach in regards to communication of ideas in a visual medium, is
"Understanding Comics" big contribution.

UX ideas are hard to describe in static wireframe layouts. Comics provide
suggestions for a visual non-text language to communicate these designs.

"Understanding Comics" \- yes. Web designers, UX designers, and others should
take the time to read through it.

